# Some new cats at the rescue



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Please take a moment to look at these wonderful cats needing a home:

Biscuit - lovely ginger and white boy with a mane around his head, he is around 2 years old









Tinkerbell - beautiful colouring cat who came in with Biscuit, she is the same age









Hailie - tiny little girl with unusual markings, extremely friendly









Jessie - lovely black girl who often gets overlooked because of her colouring 









Alfie - a gentle black and white boy who loves to purr!









Baxter - Another gentle B&W boy who loves his basket









Tiger - striking little boy who loves his nose rubs









If anyone can offer a loving home to one of these cats please email at [email protected]

Thank you


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_aww bless them, i think they are all lovely, ..who is the kitty under Alfies chair, you can just see a little face lol,:001_tt1::001_tt1:_


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> _aww bless them, i think they are all lovely, ..who is the kitty under Alfies chair, you can just see a little face lol,:001_tt1::001_tt1:_


Lol thats little Esme - the cat who was stoned  She's doing really well now


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2011)

I love Tiger you dont see many cats with that marking round my area. 

They are all beautiful cats!!!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I hope you find lovely homes for all of those gorgeous kitties - poor things  Don't know how anyone could overlook a black cat  It always amazes me when rescues say that no one wants the black ones


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

lymorelynn said:


> I hope you find lovely homes for all of those gorgeous kitties - poor things  Don't know how anyone could overlook a black cat  It always amazes me when rescues say that no one wants the black ones


Thanks Lynn, I hope so too. All of the cats we have at the moment just have wonderful personalities even after what some of them have been through


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

aww who would overlook a black cat. I had a lovely black cat once, called Blackie lol. 

Wish I had room for biscuit. Hope they all find a lovely home.


----------

